# Lcd Tv



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi All,
lucky me dealing with back being out and well, sitting is the least I can do. Walking, laying down, no problem, sitting, another story. Chiropractor is helping though. So, have only been on forum short amounts of time in last few days, it's killing me!
anyway, the Outback is open! it's calling me all the time to come out and step inside. Time to start fiddling around in there! anyway, Rick and friend are going to tackle lcd install this weekend. We haven't bought anything yet. We have the 27rsds and it appears it may have the same space for tv the Z-Family's photos of install show. Anyone think of any reason it wouldn't work for us too? appreciate input! thanks! Tawnya


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi All,
> lucky me dealing with back being out and well, sitting is the least I can do. Walking, laying down, no problem, sitting, another story. Chiropractor is helping though. So, have only been on forum short amounts of time in last few days, it's killing me!
> anyway, the Outback is open! it's calling me all the time to come out and step inside. Time to start fiddling around in there! anyway, Rick and friend are going to tackle lcd install this weekend. We haven't bought anything yet. We have the 27rsds and it appears it may have the same space for tv the Z-Family's photos of install show. Anyone think of any reason it wouldn't work for us too? appreciate input! thanks! Tawnya


I hope it won't be a problem. I ordered my lcd and bracket a few days ago, should be here this weekend. We have a 28rsds, and I'm 99.9% sure it will work from looking at the photos. Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi All,
> lucky me dealing with back being out and well, sitting is the least I can do. Walking, laying down, no problem, sitting, another story. Chiropractor is helping though. So, have only been on forum short amounts of time in last few days, it's killing me!
> anyway, the Outback is open! it's calling me all the time to come out and step inside. Time to start fiddling around in there! anyway, Rick and friend are going to tackle lcd install this weekend. We haven't bought anything yet. We have the 27rsds and it appears it may have the same space for tv the Z-Family's photos of install show. Anyone think of any reason it wouldn't work for us too? appreciate input! thanks! Tawnya


Just a personal note. I mounted mine on the kitchen cabinet and I find that it is a pain in the neck to watch - literally. I have to look up to watch it and it gets to me. It may not be a pain for you, but with your back, you may want to be sure of the placement. I'm going to look for another location for mine - don't know if there is one, but I'll see. I certainly don't want to block the big window so I may have to live with it where it is.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

The way to known for sure if everything is going to fit, is to get out the old tape measure first before you buy!

Measure the space you have between the retracted rear slide (at it's closest point) and the cabinetry. Subtract the thickness of the TV and of the swing bracket (folded). If you have any room left, you are good to go. For my own personal comfort, I would want at least 1/2" of clearance, as the trailer may flex some during transport.

Also pay attention to how the cables come out of the TV. They may require more room than the swing bracket itself. The cables are flexible, but you don't want to be kinking them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> The way to known for sure if everything is going to fit, is to get out the old tape measure first before you buy!
> 
> ...


thanks Doug! I'll send pix if all is a success!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed one in our 27RSDS. It was installed pretty much like the pictures above, I can't find my pictures. The only thing I did was I put the swing bracket on the outside edge of the cabinet, using the extra bracing inside of the cabinet for support. I also got a camshell nylon strap and a towel, when we were driving I put the towel over the tv and looped the nylon strap under the tv and through a bolt in the read slide track to help get rid of the bounce. I will see if I can find the pictures.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't see why it wouldn't work for you like it did for z-family. Take your time...measure everything twice and you'll be fine.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> doesn't it pivot so you can adjust it downward for viewing?


Yes, it can angle down, but I'm still looking up. If you look out the window, while sitting on the couch, you'd be looking straight. But look above the window, where the TV will be mounted, and you'll be looking up. As I said, it may not be a problem for you. But for me, my neck gets stiff by the middle of a movie.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

A few weeks ago Target had a 17 inch hd-ready lcd tv/dvd combo on sale for 239. It was too good to pass up. I am going to put it up this weekend. The only issue is that our 26rs has a tv cabinet and this tv won't fit in it unless it is tilted. But on the other hand the cabinet is useful during travel. It will keep it somewhat protected and with swivel arm we just have to pull it out to watch tv. Our previous tv was a 10 inch lcd tv/dvd combo ( which will now go in the bunk room for the kids) but it ran on 12 volts. This one is a little more power hungry at 55 watts. So of course this jusitifed the need for a generator so I bought a 3500 watt generator. It just never ends.

I should join the campers anonymous.

Fred
p.s. I'm glad I read this thread because I wasn't thinking about using a plate but I think I will now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


100 bucks is a sweet deal for 15 inch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


What are the specs? HD? EHD?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


What are the specs? HD? EHD?








[/quote]
TV! ha!ha! couldn't resist! don't know, will have to check it out. We don't need fancy for the time we spend in the OB, just functional with decent pic. Will look tomorrow for the specs, it's in the OB and as much as I love her, it's now cold and dark and the boogie man might be out there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

fredr said:


> A few weeks ago Target had a 17 inch hd-ready lcd tv/dvd combo on sale for 239. It was too good to pass up. I am going to put it up this weekend. The only issue is that our 26rs has a tv cabinet and this tv won't fit in it unless it is tilted. But on the other hand the cabinet is useful during travel. It will keep it somewhat protected and with swivel arm we just have to pull it out to watch tv. Our previous tv was a 10 inch lcd tv/dvd combo ( which will now go in the bunk room for the kids) but it ran on 12 volts. This one is a little more power hungry at 55 watts. So of course this jusitifed the need for a generator so I bought a 3500 watt generator. It just never ends.
> 
> I should join the campers anonymous.
> 
> ...


Is it an ADVENT?


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> A few weeks ago Target had a 17 inch hd-ready lcd tv/dvd combo on sale for 239. It was too good to pass up. I am going to put it up this weekend. The only issue is that our 26rs has a tv cabinet and this tv won't fit in it unless it is tilted. But on the other hand the cabinet is useful during travel. It will keep it somewhat protected and with swivel arm we just have to pull it out to watch tv. Our previous tv was a 10 inch lcd tv/dvd combo ( which will now go in the bunk room for the kids) but it ran on 12 volts. This one is a little more power hungry at 55 watts. So of course this jusitifed the need for a generator so I bought a 3500 watt generator. It just never ends.
> 
> I should join the campers anonymous.
> 
> ...


Is it an ADVENT?
[/quote]

No it's TruTech which I think is Target's own brand (or Target exclusive brand).


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

We have the 25RSS and mounted a 20" Toshiba LCD on a swing arm next to the kitchen cabinet, very similar to the Z family setup (thank you for the mod tip). We weren't quite as creative as the Zs with the wiring zap-strapped to the window, but we did reinforce the mounting bracket with blocks of wood. A block of wood on the inside of the cabinet and another (painted white to match) on the outside of the cabinet, which holds the tv nicely in place without the worry of pulling the cabinet down.

One piece of additional advice... make sure the tv doesn't weight too much. Our set is under 18 lbs. and is about as heavy as you'd want to go when attached to the cabinet.

As for the viewing position... it is awesome for watching in bed, watching while sitting at the table (no one's head gets in the way) or lying on the couch. The swing/tilt mounting arm is the key! Good luck and when you do install it... the maiden voyage will be worth it. Tip: wire the audio into the unit's built in speakers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


What are the specs? HD? EHD?








[/quote]
TV! ha!ha! couldn't resist! don't know, will have to check it out. We don't need fancy for the time we spend in the OB, just functional with decent pic. Will look tomorrow for the specs, it's in the OB and as much as I love her, it's now cold and dark and the boogie man might be out there.








[/quote]

Wouldn't ask you to go there with the Boogie Man....

Got the make/model? I can Google from there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

More likely, The Boogie *BEAR!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I bought the 17" LCD/DVD Combo that Target has for $239 and it works great. I mounted it on a swing bracket in the bedroom. I bought a 20" LCD from Circuit City a couple of days ago but I think I'm just going to keep it on the TV Stand. I don't believe I would like looking up at it but, my wife might have other plans. The pics above will help me out if she starts about wanting it mounted too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

chbcso said:


> I bought the 17" LCD/DVD Combo that Target has for $239 and it works great. I mounted it on a swing bracket in the bedroom. I bought a 20" LCD from Circuit City a couple of days ago but I think I'm just going to keep it on the TV Stand. I don't believe I would like looking up at it but, my wife might have other plans. The pics above will help me out if she starts about wanting it mounted too. Thanks everyone.


Here is a great location to find just the perfect mounting solution.

http://www.chiefmfg.com/


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> More likely, The Boogie *BEAR!!!*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


that's enough out of you mister!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> we were in Best Buy today scouring for a 17" which we felt was just the right size. Well, they had a nifty 15" on the clearance shelf they had JUST reduced to clear out for new tv's. Get this, the lady let us take it $100. It has nice pic, we bought an arm and will go out to the Oback tomorrow and see if we like the size. If not, I will use it in the bedroom. And go shopping again. According to her, the new stuff is rolling in and discounts will start happening so keep your eyes open.


What are the specs? HD? EHD?








[/quote]
http://www.hawkee.com/shop/prod/1137756/details/
[/quote]
Insigniaâ„¢ 15" Widescreen LCD EDTV Monitor

Model: NS-15LCD

Ideal for a bedroom or other smaller spaces, this 15" TV features 1024 x 768 pixel resolution and has a built-in PC input that lets you connect your computer to experience high-resolution images.

ED-ready: Capable of displaying enhanced-definition (480p) signals from an optional digital source. Displays high-definition digital content at reduced resolution. Conventional analog TV reception is provided via a built-in NTSC tuner

PC video input lets you connect your computer to experience high resolution images

1024 x 768 pixel resolution

4:3 aspect ratio for viewing standard TV in fullscreen format

250 cd/mÂ² brightness and 400:1 contrast for an arresting viewing experience

2D comb filter brings out fine picture detail and enhances color purity

2 built-in 1W stereo speakers

Auto volume leveler prevents volume fluctuations and is ideal for night viewing

Component video inputs make it easy to hook up a DVD player and optimize DVD output for stunning picture quality

Inputs: 1 S-video (rear), 1 component video (rear), 1 A/V (rear), RF, PC

Earphone jack for quiet listening options

V-Chip parental controls keep children from being exposed to undesirable material

Other convenient features include trilingual (English, French, Spanish) on-screen menus, 181-channel tuning system and sleep timer

Standard remote included 
Product Details 
Warranty Terms - Parts 90 days
Warranty Terms - Labor 90 days
Product Height 13-1/10"
Product Width 6-1/2"
Product Weight 11 lbs.
Product Depth 18-3/10"
TV Type LCD flat panel
Screen Size 15"
Aspect Ratio 4:3
Display Type Flat-panel LCD
Built-In_DVR No
Digital Cable Ready No
Digital Capabilities ED-ready monitor
Maximum Resolution 1024 x 768
Vertical Scanning Lines (Native Mode) 768
Contrast Ratio 400:1
Brightness 250 cd/mÂ²
Comb Filter 2D
Media Card Slot No
USB Slot No
Digital Convergence Yes
HDMI Inputs No
DVI Inputs No
S-Video Inputs 1
Component Video Inputs 1
PC Inputs Yes
RF Antenna Input Yes
Headphone Jacks No
A/V Outputs No
Audio Outputs No
Speakers 2
Simulated Surround No
Sound Leveler Yes
Options English, French, Spanish
V-Chip Yes
Sleep/Alarm Timer Yes
Channel Labeling Yes
Remote Control Type Standard


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we ran the cable out to the Outback and hooked up tv (it's not installed yet) to how it looks, it's going to be perfect IMO. We also bought today a woofer and speakers (small- a whopping $29) at Radio Shack and wow, it sounds really just right in the trailer it's size. Very nice, very pleased.
Now I have a stereo question but will start a new post...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we ran the cable out to the Outback and hooked up tv (it's not installed yet) to how it looks, it's going to be perfect IMO. We also bought today a woofer and speakers (small- a whopping $29) at Radio Shack and wow, it sounds really just right in the trailer it's size. Very nice, very pleased.
> Now I have a stereo question but will start a new post...


Now...add a wireless transmitter so you can place the speakers behind you for better sound.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> we ran the cable out to the Outback and hooked up tv (it's not installed yet) to how it looks, it's going to be perfect IMO. We also bought today a woofer and speakers (small- a whopping $29) at Radio Shack and wow, it sounds really just right in the trailer it's size. Very nice, very pleased.
> Now I have a stereo question but will start a new post...


Now...add a wireless transmitter so you can place the speakers behind you for better sound.
[/quote]
oh man, just no end to technology! shhhhh...don't tell Rick too much or he'll have that place wired with speakers outside and everyone can pull up in cars, roll down window,put speaker on window, roll up window...oh wait...that was the drive in movies...
OK, so how many of you young whipper snappers out there had no idea what I was talking about?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we ran the cable out to the Outback and hooked up tv (it's not installed yet) to how it looks, it's going to be perfect IMO. We also bought today a woofer and speakers (small- a whopping $29) at Radio Shack and wow, it sounds really just right in the trailer it's size. Very nice, very pleased.
> Now I have a stereo question but will start a new post...


Now...add a wireless transmitter so you can place the speakers behind you for better sound.
[/quote]
oh man, just no end to technology! shhhhh...don't tell Rick too much or he'll have that place wired with speakers outside and everyone can pull up in cars, roll down window,put speaker on window, roll up window...oh wait...that was the drive in movies...
OK, so how many of you young whipper snappers out there had no idea what I was talking about?








[/quote]

Saw one when I watch the movie Grease...does that count.

At least I'm old enough to have experienced a Drive-In. Around here...they are a dead bread.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh man, just no end to technology! shhhhh...don't tell Rick too much or he'll have that place wired with speakers outside and everyone can pull up in cars, roll down window,put speaker on window, roll up window...oh wait...that was the drive in movies...
> OK, so how many of you young whipper snappers out there had no idea what I was talking about?


What?? Are you talking about the Passion Pit!!!???









Bob


----------

